# Eresus walckenaeri



## fatich (Oct 27, 2011)

[youtube]OEL1YrLZudA[/youtube]













1 day after


----------



## madamoisele (Oct 29, 2011)

Where did you get this?  Can it be purchased anywhere?

Also - what can you tell us about it?  There's nothing on the web that I can find - you could really contribute to the web's knowledge!


----------



## fatich (Nov 2, 2011)

madamoisele said:


> Where did you get this?  Can it be purchased anywhere?
> 
> Also - what can you tell us about it?  There's nothing on the web that I can find - you could really contribute to the web's knowledge!


I have no idea that it can be purchased anywhere.This is a WC female.The most strange thing that i observe is their webbing. If i can record a video while she is webbing i will share it here.As i know they live under rocks or barks.
I found her in Izmir / TURKEY,you could check it on google maps. 

If you have any specific question i will try to help you.


----------



## Peter_Parker (Nov 14, 2011)

Great pictures and movie!  Wish we had these in the "new world" lol


----------

